# Windows 10 findet meine NAS Dlink DNS-320L nicht mehr



## Digitoxyn (3. Dezember 2018)

Seit der Neuinstallation von Windows 10 64bit Prof finde ich meine NAS unter Netzwerk nur noch unter Multimedia und Speicher, jedoch nicht mehr unter Computer. Ich wollte nun ein Netzlaufwerk verbinden, um auf die NAS Zugriff zu bekommen. Das Notebook (ebenfalls Windows 10) findet die NAS, sowie das Notebook von meiner Frau (Windows 7). Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## goern (3. Dezember 2018)

Grüße,
Ich gehe von aus, Datei und Druckerfreigabe ist in den Netzwerkoptionen aktiviert?
Was bei meinem NAS das Problem löste war folgendes:
Gehe mal in die Systemsteuerung --> Programme und Features--> Windows Features aktivieren/deaktivieren. prüfe dort, ob folgendes Feature installiert ist: "unterstützung für die smb 1.0/cifs-dateifreigabe"  (einfach Häkchen rein)
Danach den PC neu starten.


----------



## Digitoxyn (3. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank. Das hat funktioniert.


----------

